# next bulk cycle idea



## Natast19 (Dec 2, 2016)

planning a winter bulk and wanted some feed back on what i have planned. cycle looks like this.

10 weeks
test e 150mg wk
test prop 700mg wk
npp 600mg wk
dbol 50mg a day 6 weeks if my bp handles it

the test e is my trt dose i always keep it in there. trying npp for the 1st time. so i would like any thoughts or changes, the good the bad the ugly all welcome.
thanks


----------



## gkn525 (Dec 2, 2016)

Looks good to me brother,u just can't beat deca,dbol&test for a good bulker.I'm starting a bulker myself,sustanon,aquatest suspension,anadrol,eq.


----------



## aon1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Running npp test I always feel really good and make progress but me personally I like to run the npp from 700 to no more than 1050 and cap the test at 700


----------



## Natast19 (Dec 3, 2016)

thanks guys. I was wondering if the dosages would be ok. ive seen that the test/npp ratio should be 5/4 but ive seen a lot of cycles that arent


----------



## GotTren? (Dec 3, 2016)

Natast19 said:


> planning a winter bulk and wanted some feed back on what i have planned. cycle looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





What's up bro, I see your wanting to bulk, yes sir! What's your stats? Bf? How many cycles? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natast19 (Dec 3, 2016)

gotTren stats are in my signature bro haha. but yeah bulking then going on an 8-10 cut with prop, tren, mast, and var!!
aon1 ive read a few things saying that high of npp doesnt really have any better gains than 400-600 range. idk since ive never ran it. have you and what dose and out come. i got know problem bumping higher


----------



## aon1 (Dec 3, 2016)

I generally don't really feel npp till [email protected] my strength raises noticeably and I gain size but it's usually recomp gains for me the scale goes up but for me with npp it's cleaner if that makes sense...as for dose I get better results to 1050 after that I feel it's no better returns and just waisting it.    I feel the best at probably 700


----------



## Sully (Dec 3, 2016)

You told us about the fun stuff, but you left out all the important things that really matter. What ancillaries do you run, and at what dose? What is your plan for PCT? What does your diet look like? How do you train? 

Everyone wants to focus on the AAS, but your diet is better than 75% of the equation. Shitty diet, shitty cycle. 

The stuff about having to run Deca or NPP at a certain ratio to your Test is broscience. There's no hard and fast rule one way or the other. Everyone responds slightly differently to every compound. Hell, the ratio I see regurgitated most often is a 3:1 Test to NPP ratio. 

The ratio of one steroid to another means nothing. The important thing is to control estrogen. If you control estrogen, you can run most any compound in whatever dose you want. I prefer to control estrogen by keeping my Test extremely low. Lower than your TRT dose, actually. That and a low dose AI keeps my estrogen at reasonably low level, prevents most negative side effects, and saves me a lot of money compared to other people's cycles.


----------



## GotTren? (Dec 3, 2016)

Natast19 said:


> planning a winter bulk and wanted some feed back on what i have planned. cycle looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Good morning brother! I'm new on this forum and for some reason I keep getting logged out, seems maybe every hour. I use tapatalk and all my other forum I stay logged into. I gotta check the settings cuz I wasn't able to see any of your information. But decent bf given your weight ratio. I've ran npp on my last cycle with test e and I ran test e at 300mg weekly with npp being at 400mg, slightly higher. I thickened out pretty good but mainly seemed like fluid and water. But felt great, joints were moistened and everything lol. But for your cycle I would run it with these ratios.

Test e 150mg week
Test prop 300mg week
Npp 400 week
Dbol 30mg daily 4 weeks

With these compounds where is your ai? Anti pro? If your sensitive to estrogen or prolactin these compounds will really bring some unwanted sides. You need ancillaries to combat these issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natast19 (Dec 3, 2016)

thanks aon1 might start at 700 and adjust if need be.
lil sully i have exemestane and will have some caber. pct is not needed im on trt. diet will as close to i can get to 4k a day all from real food with maybe a shake at work. i eat about every two hrs. i use an app to track my food intake. work outs usually DC on o 4 day split but im looking into diff routines to switch to if one catches my eye.
gotTren good to have ya on here bro lots of good info.ive not had any sides to much from test and only jealousy issues from tren so we'll see how npp goes lol
thanks for the feed back yall


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 10, 2016)

gkn525 said:


> I'm starting a bulker myself,sustanon,aquatest suspension,anadrol,eq.



That water based aquatest is SIZE in a bottle

Natast19, looks good STATS refer to height/weight....12-15% bf on someone 5'9 160 greatly differs from 180, 200, 220 etc


----------



## Natast19 (Dec 10, 2016)

haha thanks mightyjohn totally missed that i left that out bro!!


----------



## Natast19 (Dec 10, 2016)

body fat is probably a tad higher things been ruff around here for the last month. but it'll be down where it needs to be before cycle starts.


----------



## blue (Dec 17, 2016)

the cycle looks to me a little messed up I would run
500 mg/week test
400 mg/week deca


----------



## gkn525 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey natest,u really want to bulk up with that test,npp&dbol,add some waterbase test suspension an hour or so each preworkout day.that always adds some massive gains&strength to my heavy bulkers


----------



## Natast19 (Dec 18, 2016)

Blue why do you say it looks messed up?
Gkn525 I've been seeing on the boards some here lately but hadn't thought about it. Might have to look into it more


----------



## Sully (Dec 18, 2016)

There's nothing messed up about that cycle. It's a pretty standard Test, Deca, Dbol cycle. Just throw in some Aromasin to keep estrogen under control and you're good to go. Don't overthink things.


----------



## Natast19 (Dec 18, 2016)

thanks sully i thought it was normal run maybe a little higher than normal but all the same. i always have ai's on hand lol ill be getting some caber too just in case


----------



## Sully (Dec 19, 2016)

Caber really shouldn't be necessary if you keep estrogen under control. Just my $0.02


----------



## aon1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Caber really shouldn't be necessary if you keep estrogen under control. Just my $0.02




Have to agree with this I ran pharm caber on a high dose run just to see if it changed anything at all and there was no difference from just keeping estro in check


----------



## Natast19 (Dec 19, 2016)

well thanks for the input on the caber yall


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 20, 2016)

Prami also does a body good(if caber isn't an option)....cycle looks good soon as You add that stuff...it's not My type of cycle(I dislike decas and short acting stuff except suspension) but it looks real good for a bulker

Good luck Bud, keep Us posted


----------



## Natast19 (Dec 22, 2016)

thanks mightyjohn looking to start it here in a couple weeks after the holidays and will chime in from time to time


----------

